Ask HN: What is your daily routine as a Programmer or Entrepreneur? - bryk
======
ohmichel
.Wake up early and try to code for about 30 minutes. .Exercise. .Go to work
from 9 am to 6 pm. .Go back home and work in personal fiction project.

